# the rivalry thread



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

yunno, i've never really been much for these threads that involved playing a game, but i suddenly asked myself why the hell i shouldn't start one. 

the rules are simple:

1. there are several rivalries in college basketball. when replying to this thread, list one per reply.

2. DO NOT list more than one rivalry per post.

3. DO NOT reply to your own post. if you have ten rivalries in mind, wait until someone lists one. 

4. obey rules 1 through 3.


feel free to share details or descriptions about the rivalry. it'll be interesting to get some insight into each one.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

and to start it off, i'll pick the one i grew up watching.

louisville vs kentucky.

basically, kentucky was the big name team for years. louisville was what would today be considered a mid major through the 1950s and 1960s. denny crum took over louisville for the 1971-72 season and went to the final four. he wanted to schedule kentucky, but they could never get a regular season game arranged. although the two never played, the rivalry grew through the 1970s. in 1983, they met in the elite eight in a very heated and intense game in which louisville won in overtime. its been a fierce rivalry ever since and they now play each other every year. it was recently intensified when louisville hired former kentucky coach rick pitino.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown and Syracuse

The Hoyas and Cuse have had a rivalry since the Big East's inception in the early 80's. From Ewing, to Pearl Washington, to Reggie Williams, to Billy Owens, this rivalry has been nasty and for about a 10 year stretch determined the Big East Championship every single year. They still play twice a year, but with so many teams in the conference it's kind of waned a little bit, but still an intense rivalry.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

western kentucky vs louisville.

_feel free to elaborate wku topper jeff_

and newmessiah, i guess i sort of edited the rules before you posted. if you have any comments on syracuse vs georgetown, feel free to post them anytime.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Missouri and Kansas

This is perhaps the best rivarly outside of UNC and Duke to MOST people. I think this the best rivarly

The rivarly started well before there was basketball, football, and the two insitutions. It was the Civil War. Kansas (Free) and Missouri (Slave). On the border there were so much amenesty. DUring these confilicts is where the term Jayhawks came about. There were a group called the Jayhawkers defending against soem Missourian who burn down Lawrence. Then that is where it all started. 

The two schools hate each other, Posters here could figure that out here with myself, KCChiefsFan, GoNBAJayhawks, kansasjayhawk, VincentVega, and BigCKansas argue with pharcyde and Eagle about Kansas and Missouri. 

I've been too football games and basektball games in Columbia, and I was first hand to see how much Missouri dislike Kansas. I was at a football game, and students throw bottles and beer cans at the band. I was a game at the Hearnes, and I was getting hit by ice thrown by some Mizzou fans. On the Kansas side is more verbal abuse than physical. 

During rivarly week before the big game in Columbia, the Antlers (Missouri group, like PhogPhanics at Kansas), prank call the players at Kansas. Then at the game, they make posters with the player and number. How do they get numbers? no idea, most players do no thave it listed. 

*feel free to add Missouri and Kansas fans*


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Plus the fans on each side always seem to do something nasty to each other. 

Missouri football fans pour whisky on us a couple years back, and I put sugar in the tank of a missouri fan's car! I just hate them. But you konw I don't think I hate them as much as the KSU fans. Because they are just plan cocky.


Plus the coaches for Missouri I acutally like, Quinn, I have talked to, he is a nice guy. And Pinkel seems cool


Synder on the other hand I just dispise him.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

xavier vs dayton.

although it probably isn't played on as big a national stage as the xavier vs cincinnati game, i think that it is more intense. it has really picked up in recent years.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

*Mizzou vs. Kansas*

What more can you ask for?... Quality teams wit players ya love to hate... Year in year out... To add more coals to the fire... The rivalry is intesified by the fact that Kansas and west Missouri(KC) share a mutual hatred for eastern Missouri(St.Louis)... Rememba Ryan Robertson?... Home town(St.Charles MO) cat who was absolutely dogged in Lawrence and Columbia by the tiger faithfull for 4 years... Or better yet... Jevon Crudup(KC) and Peeler(KC) who used to get earfull's every time they played in the rivalry from the Kansas fans... Whether it's... Baseball(Cards vs. Royals).. Football(Rams vs. Chiefs).. No other event in these two states brings more fans and more debate than Kansas vs. Mizzzou-rah... Other rivalries might be more publicized, but none are greater.... Peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

From a national scope the Kansas-Missouri rivalry is not really a big deal. It rarely means anything, and fans outside of that region don't really care because it has been one sided and Missouri has not been that good.

From a regional scope, it is a great rivalry as the fans truly hate each other.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> From a national scope the Kansas-Missouri rivalry is not really a big deal. It rarely means anything, and fans outside of that region don't really care because it has been one sided and Missouri has not been that good


Huh?... One sided?... The Big 12 came bout fromt the Big 8... Do the research and you'll find the error's in your own statement... Anyway's... This thread wasn't made to talk bout rivalries and their importance to National TV rating's... Peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

To me, the game is not a big deal, and I would doubt that this is a rivalry game that people outside of the Big 12 have been circling on their calendars. Contrary to what KansasAlum said, this is not the second biggest rivalry in basketball for "most" - I would think anyway.

Missouri has been far from an elite program in my 15 years as a basketball fan, and the school does has a good but not great basketball tradition (research will not prove otherwise). They have had their moments with a 1 seed in 1994, with the Booker team, but other then that they have been a decent program. Decent against great program like Kansas does not make a good rivalry, for me as a national fan. 

I will try to watch this year because in 2003/04 they are two great teams


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

There's nothing like a Kansas-Mizzou game. I've been to UNC-Duke twice in my life, and while thoroughly exciting, both times paled in comparison to the sheer energy, emotion and hatred of nearly every single Kansas-Mizzou game I've been to. Best sporting event I've ever been a part of was MU at KU two years ago when the Drew Gooden-led KU squad pulverized MU 105-73 in front of the loudest basketball crowd I've ever heard (I've been to well over 100 games at more than 20 venues, college and pro, regular season and playoff). First row behind the south basket, right in front of Arthur Johnson's rim rejection -- that was nuts.

Anyways, Mizzou is infamous for its group of skirt-wearing, insult-screaming fans known as the Antlers. They call up the KU players at all hours of the night the whole week before the game, talk smack, send nasty stuff in the mail, etc. etc. But the worst part is the actual games -- they hold up signs on national TV publicizing KU players' phone numbers, their girlfriends' phone numbers and other various sordid things. One such sign I've seen more than a few times on TV stated "FOR A GOOD TIME, CALL ROY'S MOM". Roy's mom had passed away due to cancer years ago, and the Antlers knew it (I think they might know the KU team better than their own.....). Another sign from last season was directed at Nick Collison. It simply stated "HEY NICK -- PLANE CRASH". Nick's grandfather, who he was very close to, had passed away just days before the game. He had narrowly escaped a plane crash in WWII and suffered severe burns all over his body during his attempts to rescue other soldiers. The Antlers routinely block off the visiting team's parking access, forcing their opponent to walk half a mile to the arena. A KU band bus was pulled over several years ago by Missouri highway patrolmen for no reason as the cops proceeded to ridicule them and hurl insults (I still have the newspaper clipping for that one). The KU band doesn't even go to Mizzou football games anymore because last time they were there ('88) they were pelted with whiskey bottles and assaulted by fans on the field (64 arrests were made -- I still have this article as well).

There are many, many more putrid tales of horrific fan behavior, but I'll end on a bloody note because, after all, it is Halloween. Nolan Richardson vowed never to play in Columbia again after he was accosted by Antlers who proceeded to follow him around before the game with a pig head on a stick. Apparently security was no help. Nolan's suit was ruined because of the amount of blood splattered all over it. Nolan made this known in the papers at the time.

What else would you expect for a bunch of classless fans whose mantra is "M-I-Z, F-*-*-K KU"?

Payback is sweet, though:








(Before and during the KU @ MU game last year in Columbia).








(After capturing the Big XII title for the second year in a row on Mizzou's home court).


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Missouri has been far from an elite program in my 15 years as a basketball fan, and the school does has a good but not great basketball tradition (research will not prove otherwise). They have had their moments with a 1 seed in 1994, with the Booker team, but other then that they have been a decent program. Decent against great program like Kansas does not make a good rivalry, for me as a national fan.


Sorry... Research will prove otherwise... If youv'e only been a college hoops fan for 15 years then you wouldn't have any idea of what this rivalry is all bout... For the last time... This is a thread bout great college rivalries... Provide one... Peace


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Mizzou vs. Kansas*



> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> What more can you ask for?... Quality teams wit players ya love to hate... Year in year out... To add more coals to the fire... The rivalry is intesified by the fact that Kansas and west Missouri(KC) share a mutual hatred for eastern Missouri(St.Louis)... Rememba Ryan Robertson?... Home town(St.Charles MO) cat who was absolutely dogged in Lawrence and Columbia by the tiger faithfull for 4 years... Or better yet... Jevon Crudup(KC) and Peeler(KC) who used to get earfull's every time they played in the rivalry from the Kansas fans... Whether it's... Baseball(Cards vs. Royals).. Football(Rams vs. Chiefs).. No other event in these two states brings more fans and more debate than Kansas vs. Mizzzou-rah... Other rivalries might be more publicized, but none are greater.... Peace


Actually Robertson is not a true Missourian, he moved to St Charles right before HS, but that is minor.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> From a national scope the Kansas-Missouri rivalry is not really a big deal. It rarely means anything, and fans outside of that region don't really care because it has been one sided and Missouri has not been that good.
> 
> From a regional scope, it is a great rivalry as the fans truly hate each other.


agree with Eagle here, wht are you talking about. If you look at polls last few seasons, Kansas and MIssouri is number 2 rivarly behind UNC and Duke

One sided???? No it is not. Missouri always has a good team even before Quinn Snyder as Coach Norm was the coach.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> To me, the game is not a big deal, and I would doubt that this is a rivalry game that people outside of the Big 12 have been circling on their calendars. Contrary to what KansasAlum said, this is not the second biggest rivalry in basketball for "most" - I would think anyway.
> 
> Missouri has been far from an elite program in my 15 years as a basketball fan, and the school does has a good but not great basketball tradition (research will not prove otherwise). They have had their moments with a 1 seed in 1994, with the Booker team, but other then that they have been a decent program. Decent against great program like Kansas does not make a good rivalry, for me as a national fan.
> ...


then you are a bandwagon fan. 

Missouri has good tradition to most national fans would've think. 

Not to brag on East Coast fans, but I do not think East Coast fans know what makes this one of the top rivalies. I don't want to be political or not, but it just to me it seems like it.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Another great Rivarly is UNC and DUKE

I however think the ONLY reason why this is number one is b/c of the publicity it gets. That does not make it the best rivarly. Granted they have two winning programs (note DUke was trully a a great powerhouse only when Coach K, before that, it was a good powerhouse)


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Actually Robertson is not a true Missourian, he moved to St Charles right before HS, but that is minor.


4 years plus in one area is more than long enuff to establish ties... Let alone... 4 plus years in the area while playin a high level of HS and AAU hoops... Peace


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

While I think Mizzou/Kansas is as hated a rivalry as any in college sports, UNC/Duke is most definitely better. UNC and Duke are two of the most revered programs in the history of college basketball. Kansas is one of the most revered programs in the history of college basketball, as well, but Mizzou most certainly is not, and the rivalry tends to be somewhat lopsided. The fans are what make it a great rivalry (although I'm gonna have to agree with Vega and say some Mizzou fans simply take it too far), not the competition.

And kansasalum, I'm not sure what the point is in calling noboa a bandwagon fan, obviously neither Mizzou or Kansas is his team, and he's already expressed how he feels it isn't an elite rivalry. On top of which, do you make it a point to watch every major rivalry, even when one or both teams have mediocre squads that year (even Duke/UNC was fairly uninteresting, to me, the last couple years).


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I actually agree wit both Junior and yourself Chiefs fan... But IMO... This is post your favorite college hoops rivalry thread... Not explain why your fellow poster's fav rivalry isn't of any importance nationally... Peace


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duke-UNC is fun because they're just down the road from each other.

But the KU-MU rivalry, extended throughout history, has had thousands of people _killed_ because of it.

And no matter how uneven the matchups are between KU and MU, it's almost always a hell of a game. Norm cracked me up because he wouldn't even stay in Kansas the night before the game in Lawrence -- he'd stay right outside the Kansas border. Gotta give him props for carrying on the rivalry in such colorful fashion.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> I actually agree wit both Junior and yourself Chiefs fan... But IMO... This is post your favorite college hoops rivalry thread... Not explain why your fellow poster's fav rivalry isn't of any importance nationally... Peace


Oh I know, and Mizzou/Kansas is my personal favorite as well, for obvious reasons (I'm a Kansas fan, for those who don't know). I was just replying to kansasalum, mainly, when saying he thought it was the best and calling noboa a bandwagon fan for not having a great interest in the rivalry unless the teams were both talented that particular year.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Duke-UNC is fun because they're just down the road from each other.
> 
> But the KU-MU rivalry, extended throughout history, has had thousands of people _killed_ because of it.
> ...


Agreed, but once again, this is an example of fans taking it too far. I have nothing against Norm staying outside the Kansas border, more power to him. I get a little irritated, though, when personal matters are brought into it, such as a few examples you listed previously. Words can't physically hurt people, but when people bring up past, personal incidents in tasteless fasion, it gets under my skin a bit. A couple years ago a Nets fan help up a sign saying something like "Can somebody please stab Paul Pierce". I dunno, I guess there's nothing too wrong with that, I just enjoy organized, educated trash-talking more for the most part, and it seems bragging rights are short-lived with the ignorance and short-mindedness of a great deal of Mizzou fans (no offense Eagle and Pharcyde, both of you are MUCH more intelligent and civilized than most Tigger fans I come across).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Glorious quotes by your knowledgeable community mod.



> then you are a bandwagon fan.


So you expect me to watch every single game in the country of all 300 teams?????????? I will follow SU no matter if they win or lose. I will then choose to watch other games based on the quality of the teams. I don't care if KU-Missou fanshate each other (which they no doubt do), it's not going to make the game any better for me. 

If there is anybody that is a bandwagoner here it is you, as your knowledge of the national scope of college basketball is extremely limited. You want to insult me, I will throw them right back at you. Want to take it up a notch - bring it on. 



> Missouri has good tradition to most national fans would've think.


Can't you friggin read??? I said in my post that Missouri had a good tradition.



> Not to brag on East Coast fans, but I do not think East Coast fans know what makes this one of the top rivalies. I don't want to be political or not, but it just to me it seems like it.


Whatever. Fans beating the **** out of each other does not make a good game of basketball - it might make a good rivalry though. I will enjoy Kansas-Missouri this year because it is a good game, not because some fans take sports to far.

I can't see why I am being attacked here. I am not denying that is a good rivalry. 

This is an elite rivalry. Just not "usually" an elite game - that is my point. I want to move on


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> I actually agree wit both Junior and yourself Chiefs fan... But IMO... This is post your favorite college hoops rivalry thread... Not explain why your fellow poster's fav rivalry isn't of any importance nationally... Peace


Thank you Eagle for pointing out that I was going off topic. I certainly was - "best" rivalries and "games to watch" are definitely mutually independent. 

And thanks for agreeing with me despite me going off topic, and not resorting to cheap shots for me going OT.

Peace back to you.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Mizzou-KU is a big rivalry, but Mizzou loses way more in this rivalry than many others. 

I'll give you an example. Two years ago, they had Kansas on the ropes at home, and Kansas was trying to go 16-0 in the Big 12. Mizzou choked that game away. I have seen more Kansas wins over Mizzouri in the last 12 years. I mean they basically win ever 4 out of 5 games the two teams play. It is a rivalry, but to not think it's lopsided is not being correct.

KU just has Mizzou's number. Though that may change this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh and I would say Louisville and Kentucky is on combustible mode now that Ricky P in in the Ville. 

Top 5 for me: 

Duke-UNC (Basketball royalty going head to head)
Kentucky-Louisville (Benedict Pitino)
Kansas-Missouri (KU owns them)
Duke-Maryland (Maryland fans are the worst in College Basketball)
Cincinnati-Xavier (which Xavier always seems to win)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am sorry if I had insulted you. I did went too far, and I am sorry about my actions. I just take the rivarly of Kansas and Missouri to my heart. . 

I also want to apology to the other KU and Mizzou fans for my actions lately on this topic. 

Please accept my apology. I meant no harm by it.


note: I will be not online the next couple days ( moving)


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> and to start it off, i'll pick the one i grew up watching.
> 
> louisville vs kentucky.
> ...


I must elaborate, xubrew.  

Over the course of time, UK has since dominated this rivalry. UK leads 23-11, 13-3 in Lexington, and UK even leads at Louisville 8-6. However, with the addition of, IMO, the best coach in college basketball, Louisville is going to catch up. Fast. They'll also win 1 or 2 championships, mark my words. It's only a matter of time. But as long as Louisville has a basketball program, UK is going to be there to give them a run for their money and vice-versa. :yes:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Another great Rivarly is UNC and DUKE
> 
> I however think the ONLY reason why this is number one is b/c of the publicity it gets. That does not make it the best rivarly. Granted they have two winning programs (note DUke was trully a a great powerhouse only when Coach K, before that, it was a good powerhouse)


Duke/UNC is huge, imo. That is the biggest one. I am in the middle of ACC country, and it is def. a big deal when those teams play. The mid west rivalries dont get the coverage in the south east, so they can't be on my list. Not a rivalry if I never hear about them


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JuniorNoboa -- word. I agree with your sentiments.

And the UK-Louisville games will be awesome so long as Ricky stays around.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> The mid west rivalries dont get the coverage in the south east, so they can't be on my list. Not a rivalry if I never hear about them


LMAO at that... I guess they need to stop playin the KU vs. MU..MU vs. IL..KU vs. OK St..KU vs. OK..CIN vs. XAV games then since they won't be considered a rivalry... Peace


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I am sorry if I had insulted you. I did went too far, and I am sorry about my actions. I just take the rivarly of Kansas and Missouri to my heart. .
> 
> I also want to apology to the other KU and Mizzou fans for my actions lately on this topic.
> ...


Apology accepted. My response to your post was not angelic either, so I return the same.

Let's move on and enjoy the upcoming season rather then pissing each other off.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Mississippi State vs Ole Miss

Beat Rivalry EVER. Enough Said.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

I grew up watching Missouri & Kansas.

Hard to believe there are better rivalries than that.

BTW people that have mentioned a Kansas domination over
Missouri in games between the two are mistaken.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I personally love to watch the UNC-Duke game as well as (of course) the UK-Louisville game. I've always been interested in the KU and Mizzou rivalry, but KU just doesn't get any T.V. time down here until the tournament rolls around. :whoknows:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> I personally love to watch the UNC-Duke game as well as (of course) the UK-Louisville game. I've always been interested in the KU and Mizzou rivalry, but KU just doesn't get any T.V. time down here until the tournament rolls around. :whoknows:


seriously? KU is the most televised Big 12 Team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois vs Kansas has been pretty big lately. Too bad they dont play more often!


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

stanford and california.


i remember the year the two mascots got in a fight during the game. this is always a fun one to watch.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> seriously? KU is the most televised Big 12 Team.


I know, and that's a big dissappointment to me. I love watching a Roy Williams team play, but for the past few years I've only been able to see them choke in the tournament. Now it's even more of a dissappointment because I want to see what Bill Self has done with this team. Could he pull a Tubby Smith and win a championship in his first year? Or will the team have too much trouble adjusting to his style of play? Oh well, I'll be able to see for myself once UK and KU play eachother.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> I love watching a Roy Williams team play, but for the past few years I've only been able to see them choke in the tournament.


Over the last five years, Kansas is the _only_ team in the nation to have played to seed each and every year. They also have back-to-back Final Fours and a national championship appearance in that same time frame.

Not bad for "choking".


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, and that's a big dissappointment to me. I love watching a Roy Williams team play, but for the past few years I've only been able to see them choke in the tournament. Now it's even more of a dissappointment because I want to see what Bill Self has done with this team. Could he pull a Tubby Smith and win a championship in his first year? Or will the team have too much trouble adjusting to his style of play? Oh well, I'll be able to see for myself once UK and KU play eachother.


I know KU plays 3 Monday night games, and I am sure KU plays several national Telvise games during teh weekends as well. Let me check on it


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I know KU plays 3 Monday night games, and I am sure KU plays several national Telvise games during teh weekends as well. Let me check on it


Note:CDT
Tues Nov 25 Mich State ESPN 8pm
Mon Dec 21 TCU ESPN 10pm
Sat Dec 13 Oregon ESPN 1pm
Fri Jan 2, Villanova ESPN 7pm
Mon Jan 5 Colorado ESPN 8:30p
Sa Jan 17 Texas A & M ESPN 3pm
Th Jan 22 Richmond ESPN2 8PM
Mon Feb 2 Missouri ESPN 8:30pm
Sa Feb 7 Tech ESPN 3pm
Mon Feb 9 Okie State ESPN 8:30pm
Su Feb 15 Neb ABC 12:30
Mon Feb 23 Texas ESPN 8pm
Su Feb 29 Oklahoma CBS1pm
SU March 7 Missouri CBS 1pm

Here you can see they are all on national TV or Regional for most of the country. I thionk you can see more than 5 games this season for Kansas


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Must've watched at the wrong time or something? :whoknows: Seriously, I only remember watching KU play in the tournament last year. Oh well. Mistake on my part. Thanks for the schedule though. Now I can see what Bill Self has done with this KU team for myself. :yes:


----------

